# Gaggia Classic OPV Mod - My own video



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

I think this video is a lot clearer and easier to follow than the previous videos. The only problem is that I put my hand over the mic after a minute or so which causes the sound to muffle!! Doesn't affect the overall aim though. Let me know what you think


----------



## jodypress (May 8, 2013)

That's a great little video there Tony. Really useful to explain how you adjust the OPV and showing people that it's pretty straight forward to get inside the Classic.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Cheers mate... It's so easy when people show you how


----------



## Roger (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi, have just tried to do the OPV mod on my classic. Turned it 3/4 turn no difference turned it another 3/4 no difference. So screwed it all the way in still reading about 12 bar. Any thoughts ?


----------

